# questions about neutering ?



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

I brought Brutus in this morning for his surgery and I will be picking him up pretty soon. I read he will be pretty groggy and probably just want to sleep. Is there anything else I should be prepared for? Such as accidents, not eating..etc? He will have pain meds and an E collar when we bring him home. Did your dogs need one? Did you keep the E collar on the whole time even while the slept or just while they were awake? did yall have any trouble after their surgeries? I just want to be well prepared on what will or might happen. I also planned on putting puppy pads down around where his bed will be and around where he normally goes incase he has a potty accident. Or am I just crazy ? Any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks : ) 
A concerned GSD mom <3


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

E-collars hurt when the dog walks into the back of your legs. 
That's about all I got 

Oh, wait. Don't feed him tonight. Just let him lap a few sips of water. Resume normal feeding tomorrow.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All dogs are different. If he is young and was glued it should be a quick and easy recovery. If he was fully developed the neuter is a little rougher. Really you want to watch him. I seriously doubt he will have an accident and is more likely to chew up any pee pads, But if he starts licking he can get infected down there.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep him quiet and he probably will be groggy for several hours, but they bounce back really fast usually  If he's in eyeshot, you probably won't need the e-collar 

My previous vet didn't believe in pain meds because she felt that the dog wouldn't limit their own exercise and could hurt themselves, my current vet gives pain meds and I'm happier with giving them to make sure they're not in pain.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> E-collars hurt when the dog walks into the back of your legs.
> That's about all I got
> 
> Oh, wait. Don't feed him tonight. Just let him lap a few sips of water. Resume normal feeding tomorrow.


 
can't hurt any worse than the time he head butted me because I was walking away from him lol  thank you


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Definitely watch out for the back of your legs with the e-collar! Try and clear a path for your boy too, lol lots of bumping into things in the near future!

Have bones/kongs/chews ready to help with down time and keeping him calm (just make sure they're things he's already used to so as not to upset his stomach).

Also, be prepared incase he isn't groggy when you come home LOL. We were told Jaz would be groggy & sleepy for the rest of the night when we were prepping to come get here. WRONG lol, she was a little bit more snuggly than usual, but full of energy and hating every moment of wearing the darn cone lol.

Other than that, good luck!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have read on this forum that some dogs can have a personality change while still groggy (not anything permanent) so you might want to be a little wary in case Brutus is a little cranky. I have never had it happen to me with any of my dogs, but I'm careful, just in case.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Knuckles just had it done 2 months ago. He slept most of the rest of the day/night. Had real no interest in eating or even taking treats. He also didn't have the ecollar because there were no stitches. I made sure I gave him the pain meds and the next day I could tell when he _needed_ one... he got pretty grumpy! The pain meds made him sleepy again, so don't be alarmed with that if he does. 
He didn't have any accidents either.. everything was pretty much normal except for his grumpiness (he just had no time for anyone, wanted to be left alone. Wasn't mean or anything). The following morning he ate like normal. 
By day 3 he was pretty much back to normal. Still a bit sore and not as grumpy, but nothing that alarmed me.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

If you really want to save your legs, furniture, walls etc... you can check out the inflatable e-collars that they now make. I picked up one when Bear was recently neutered and it worked great. I purchased it at either Petco or Petsmart.
I actually only needed it for a day because he was pretty good about not bothering the area, but it will be great to have when I might need it again.
I hate the dreaded cone of shame!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Most of the time a dog won't need a satellite dish for a simple neuter, especially if they use surgical glue instead of stitches. You just have to watch for excessive licking. He'll be groggy from the meds for about 12 hours, and he may or may not be sore and moving slow the next day. If your dog is young (under a year) he will likely bounce back like nothing ever happened after the sedative wears off. If he's mature, he'll probably need to take a couple days off. I find the hardest thing about surgery is keeping the dog quiet during recovery--most of mine are up and running within a couple days. 

It's doubtful he'll have an accident during the night. Just make sure he potties before bedtime.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

Brutus's surgery went really well. He was wide awake when we brought him home and just wanted to play. He hated his E collar and we have been watching him extra close. He only tried to lick once but I showed him his water bottle toy and he chewed on that instead. He got sick the first night about 2 times but I figured it was the medicine and the fact he hadn't eaten that day. I fixed him a cup of rice and made sure he had water. The second day he was sleepy but was eating normally. He had one accident in the house but that was because it was raining pretty bad and we don't have a well covered area to walk under. But other than that he is doing great : )


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad he's doing so well!


----------

